# Prehistoric park



## jackokent (Aug 6, 2006)

Am I the only person who is driven mad by the series prehistoric park. For those who haven't seen it they have serious reporter / animal type people who are pretending to be looking after a park of dinasors. It's done to be completely life like but am I the only person to have noticed... they are NOT real. 

Appologies to anyone who doesn't get this on TV, it's on in the UK but I have no idea if it goes any wider.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not keen on this one at all. I really don't know why they even bothered to make this when we have already had the far superior _Walking With Dinosaurs._

It seems to me UK TV is suffering from CGI-itis.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 6, 2006)

It's poor quality television with too much speculation masquerading as fact.


----------



## Cobolt (Aug 7, 2006)

Its crap.


----------



## jackokent (Aug 7, 2006)

Well thanks everyone.  I thought I was going to get lynched with my first post.  Glad there are other prehistoric park haters out there.  

Once again... ....*The dinasaurs are NOT REAL*


----------



## The Ace (Aug 15, 2006)

Not great, I'll admit, but after Big Brother, Love Island (spot the celebrity-if you can) a whole slew of similar crap , home improvement, cookery shows and ITV's usual lousy Saturday line-up, they at least deserve a point for trying as it's a small step in the right direction.  Now they are trying to appeal  to people with brains, and about time.


----------



## jackokent (Aug 16, 2006)

The Ace said:
			
		

> Not great, I'll admit, but after Big Brother, Love Island (spot the celebrity-if you can) a whole slew of similar crap , home improvement, cookery shows and ITV's usual lousy Saturday line-up, they at least deserve a point for trying as it's a small step in the right direction. Now they are trying to appeal to people with brains, and about time.


 
But surely people with brains will notice the dinasaurs are not real?


----------



## Paige Turner (Aug 16, 2006)

Over here we have this thing where, if a show is real crap, you can turn the TV to another station. 

Once there, you can watch an hilarious video of a man getting hit in the groin by a blindfolded child swinging a bat at a piñata.


----------



## jackokent (Aug 16, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Over here we have this thing where, if a show is real crap, you can turn the TV to another station.


 
Good point.  But you still know it's there even if you can't see it.


----------



## lewis316 (Aug 22, 2006)

is Prehistoric park only a one-off or will they be making another series???


----------



## mosaix (Aug 22, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Over here we have this thing where, if a show is real crap, you can turn the TV to another station.
> 
> Once there, you can watch an hilarious video of a man getting hit in the groin by a blindfolded child swinging a bat at a piñata.


Over here we have the situation, that on a lot of occasions, if a show is real crap and we use the thing to turn the TV to another station, the show on the other station is crap as well - ad infinitum.

We also have a thing called the on / off button that we can use - and frequently do. But we also have a thing called a letter box, and periodically a bill called a TV Licence Fee falls through it and, strangely enough, no matter how often we use the on / off button the TV Licence Fee continues to arrive.

The TV licence fee can be a good thing, in as much as:

1) The BBC channels carry no advertising
2) The BBC isn't subject to the same commercial pressures that the other channels are.

However it can be a bad thing as well in as much as:

1) The BBC isn't subject to any pressure from the public either, as they get our money anyway no matter if they make poor quality programs or not (and continue to repeat them) or even waste the Licence payers money.


----------



## lewis316 (Aug 31, 2006)

will they be making another series of prehistoric park??


----------



## lewis316 (Aug 31, 2006)

will they making another series of prehistoric park??


----------



## nixie (Aug 31, 2006)

lewis316 said:
			
		

> will they making another series of prehistoric park??


 
I sincerely hope not


----------



## R~GEN (Sep 1, 2006)

did anyone expect real dinos?


anyway, walking with dinos WAS great.


----------



## jackokent (Sep 1, 2006)

R~GEN said:
			
		

> did anyone expect real dinos?


 
Errrr might have !


----------



## BookStop (Sep 1, 2006)

There was a show over here that did the same sort of thing with dragons. It was really popular with children and my youngest even thought it was real. I, of course, didn't tell him it wasn't, but his dad and I had a good laugh about it later. (My dear, sweet friend, who shall remain unnamed, called me one night, just as shocked as she could be, when the explorers uncovered a cave with dragon remains inside - ROTFL)


----------



## MARKLS21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Why can't people be a little more open minded?,it's on at tea-time,making it an educational as much as anything else type of programme,surely nobody was expecting a spielberg epic where they?Chill out guys,lifes too short.


----------



## jackokent (Sep 3, 2006)

MARKLS21 said:
			
		

> Why can't people be a little more open minded?,it's on at tea-time,making it an educational as much as anything else type of programme,surely nobody was expecting a spielberg epic where they?Chill out guys,lifes too short.


 
But Speilberg doesn't pretend it's non-fiction.  That's what's annoying about Prehistoric park .... they arn't real and but are pretending really seriously - like we won't know.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 13, 2006)

Prehistoric Park is . . . interesting. I wouldn't call it crap--they've obviously gone to a great deal of trouble to come up with a unique concept and implement it, complete with time travel to pick up specimens, a head zoo keeper who has to figure out how to house dinosaurs, and a vet who has to figure out how to treat them. It's an ambitious project. 

To me, it's not bad, but it just seems --off, somehow. The main dinosour wrangler is demented (as all the wildlife guys seem to be) going after T-Rexes and giant scorpions with repulsive enthusiasm, and very little in the way of backup or support. The enclosures seem too flimsy to hold the specimens. The time travel is treated awfully casually and there's no mention of the ethical problems inherent in building this park--for instance bringing back dangerous animals and unknown microbes from the past. 

Very odd.


----------



## Loner (Nov 13, 2006)

mosaix said:


> It's poor quality television with too much speculation masquerading as fact.



Amen to that. It didn't really take off over here (Oz). It was promoted a lot but basically it was fiction posing as fact. And boring. 
I love dinosaurs. How did they possibly manage to make dinosaurs boring?!


----------

